# TRIBUTE To My WHISPER (POEM)



## Guest (Mar 16, 2009)

TRIBUTE TO WHISPER:

I miss you Whisper
with all my heart,
never crossed my mind
we'd be apart.

Time goes by
but the pain wont go,
just need to say
i still love you so.

To hold you close and kiss you
is what i still long for,
to just turn back the hands of time
is my prayer forever more.

The guilt and pain i'll always feel
because i wasn't there,
when you was in pain and needed me most
is the burden i'll always bear.

But you were more than just a pet
you were my best friend,
so sorry i wasn't there for you
when your life came to an end.

Forever your'e with me
in everything i do,
and please remember Whisper
mummy really misses you.

Just wait for me at Rainbow Bridge
the place that knows no pain,
and we will be reunited
in each others arms again.

ONY










R.I.P WHISPER AND GOD BLESS YOU.
Whisper my beloved kitten and FREEDOM's brother died 2nd of October 2008 at only 4 and a half months old. Love you forever WHISPER and i miss you terribly.....XXXX


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*Ah ONY thats really lovely.I know how much you still miss him, and he was such a handsom boy.XXXX*


----------



## scosha37 (Feb 24, 2008)

OOIhh Ony that was a lovely poem petal..xxx

i didnt know sorry..


----------



## MADCAT (Nov 21, 2008)

Thats a lovely poem Ony.

RIP Little Whisper xxx


----------



## Guest (Mar 16, 2009)

JANICE199 said:


> *Ah ONY thats really lovely.I know how much you still miss him, and he was such a handsom boy.XXXX*


Thank you sweetiepie, yes i do still miss him....xxxx 



scosha37 said:


> OOIhh Ony that was a lovely poem petal..xxx
> 
> i didnt know sorry..


Thank you Scosha, that means alot to me....xxxx 



MADCAT said:


> Thats a lovely poem Ony.
> 
> RIP Little Whisper xxx


Many thanks Vikki for your kind words....xxxx


----------



## Pets Paws (Dec 6, 2008)

Lovely poem,brought a tear to my eyes.
Whisper I am sure loves it 

Can I ask what happened to him?


----------



## turkeylad (Mar 1, 2009)

thats a lovely poem..


----------



## Guest (Mar 16, 2009)

Pets Paws said:


> Lovely poem,brought a tear to my eyes.
> Whisper I am sure loves it
> 
> Can I ask what happened to him?


Thank you so much. xxxx 
I believe he was hit by a car...i found him in neighbours garden. Didn't look like he had any visible injuries just a trickle of blood from one side of mouth...so i figured maybe it was internal injuries. He had only been out for a couple of hours. Looked like he was trying to make it home though.


----------



## Guest (Mar 16, 2009)

turkeylad said:


> thats a lovely poem..


Thank you so much...xxxx


----------



## marion..d (Nov 12, 2008)

such a lovely poem.... sorry about whisper


----------



## Guest (Mar 16, 2009)

marion..d said:


> such a lovely poem.... sorry about whisper


Thank you Marion....xxxx


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

A beautiful poem Ony for a beautiful cat, bought tears to my eyes as I know how much you miss Whisper - RIP little Whisperxxxxx


----------



## Guest (Mar 16, 2009)

suzy93074 said:


> A beautiful poem Ony for a beautiful cat, bought tears to my eyes as I know how much you miss Whisper - RIP little Whisperxxxxx


Thank you so much Suzy...yes i do still miss him terribly and always will....xxxx


----------



## Pets Paws (Dec 6, 2008)

It is so sad when pets are hit by vehicles, I had to get our collie "Corrie" pts after being hit by a campervan, there is no words to discribe how it feels.

It is so nice to read such lovely poems in the memory of lost pets.


----------



## Guest (Mar 16, 2009)

Pets Paws said:


> It is so sad when pets are hit by vehicles, I had to get our collie "Corrie" pts after being hit by a campervan, there is no words to discribe how it feels.
> 
> It is so nice to read such lovely poems in the memory of lost pets.


I agree so sad and the guilt i still feel...hence me keeping his brother Freedom as an indoor cat now. 
So sorry to hear of your loss also. xxxx


----------



## KarenHSmith (Apr 20, 2008)

Aw great poem - bought a tear too my eyes.

In the second paragraph, he shoudn't need telling you love him - he knows xxxx

RIP Whisper xx Run Free


----------



## Guest (Mar 16, 2009)

KarenHSmith said:


> Aw great poem - bought a tear too my eyes.
> 
> In the second paragraph, he shoudn't need telling you love him - he knows xxxx
> 
> RIP Whisper xx Run Free


Thank you Karen, your kind words are much appreciated....xxxx


----------



## Guest (Mar 16, 2009)

Aww hun that's a beautiful poem *hugs* x x x 

R.I.P Whisper x x x


----------



## Guest (Mar 16, 2009)

RoseForTheDead said:


> Aww hun that's a beautiful poem *hugs* x x x
> 
> R.I.P Whisper x x x


Thank you so much Trace xxxx


----------



## jeanie (Nov 11, 2007)

What a beautiful tribute to a beautful baby, i have tears in my eyes , one day you will be together again for ever, big hugs xxxxxxx RIP whisper play happy run free at rainbow bridge darling xx


----------



## Guest (Mar 16, 2009)

jeanie said:


> What a beautiful tribute to a beautful baby, i have tears in my eyes , one day you will be together again for ever, big hugs xxxxxxx RIP whisper play happy run free at rainbow bridge darling xx


Thank you so much Jeanie....xxxx


----------



## jilly40 (Oct 22, 2008)

aww hunny im so sorry rip little whisper
that was a lovely poem ony,he was lucky 2 have you as a mummy.he will be waiting xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Guest (Mar 16, 2009)

jilly40 said:


> aww hunny im so sorry rip little whisper
> that was a lovely poem ony,he was lucky 2 have you as a mummy.he will be waiting xxxxxxxxxxx


Thank you Jilly, very kind of you to say so...loves ya loads....xxxx


----------



## jilly40 (Oct 22, 2008)

FREE SPIRIT said:


> Thank you Jilly, very kind of you to say so...loves ya loads....xxxx


 xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx((HUGS))xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

aww thats lovely & so sad, Whisper was truly beautiful R.I.P Whisper xxx


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2009)

noushka05 said:


> aww thats lovely & so sad, Whisper was truly beautiful R.I.P Whisper xxx


Thank you Noushka ....xxxxx


----------



## Nina (Nov 2, 2007)

A beautiful poem written from the heart.

Our best friends may be gone, but never, ever forgotten xx


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2009)

Nina said:


> A beautiful poem written from the heart.
> 
> Our best friends may be gone, but never, ever forgotten xx


Thank you very much Nina. How very true that they are never forgotten...xxxx


----------

